# Tourè: contusione/distorsione alla caviglia.



## admin (26 Ottobre 2021)

Calciomercato.it: Tourè out dai convocati per via di un trauma contusivo-distorsivo alla caviglia sinistra


----------



## UDG (26 Ottobre 2021)

Avanti il prossimo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Tourè out dai convocati per via di un trauma contusivo-distorsivo alla caviglia sinistra


Ovvio, l'infortunio quotidiano è immancabile.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Tourè out dai convocati per via di un trauma contusivo-distorsivo alla caviglia sinistra


ah ma allora è vero che per un infortunato che esce dall'infermeria ne entra un altro..


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Tourè out dai convocati per via di un trauma contusivo-distorsivo alla caviglia sinistra


bah


----------



## JoKeR (26 Ottobre 2021)

Su Ballo nulla da dire... il fallo di Soriano, assolutamente involontario, poteva avere conseguenze ben peggiori.
Se non ci sono interessamenti ai legamenti ed è solo "distorsione/contusione" è andata bene...
Sabato ok che era a caldo, ma non ho capito come ha fatto a rientrare... l'intervento è stato nella dinamica tremendo.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Tourè out dai convocati per via di un trauma contusivo-distorsivo alla caviglia sinistra


.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Tourè out dai convocati per via di un trauma contusivo-distorsivo alla caviglia sinistra


Beh dai dopo l'intervento assassino di Soriano ci avrei fatto la firma per un esito così positivo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Beh dai dopo l'intervento assassino di Soriano ci avrei fatto la firma per un esito così positivo.


C'era gente che diceva che il rosso non c'era perchè l'intervento è stato involontario.
Non importa se Tourè ha rischiato di spaccarsi la caviglia, non era volontario quindi era da giallo.
Ce ne sono di pagliacci in giro.


----------



## marcokaka (26 Ottobre 2021)

Spero che si riprenda, pero non credo sia una notizia per forza negativa per il milan.


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Ottobre 2021)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Spero che si riprenda, pero non credo sia una notizia per forza negativa per il milan.


Non scherziamo nemmeno dai


----------



## marcokaka (26 Ottobre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo nemmeno dai



Non scherzavo. Per me con lui il milan è molto più fragile dietro, poi ogni tanto butta la palla avanti e riesce a crossare, ma tecnicamente è un giocatore da serie B. 
Non so se sia un caso che non lui e tata si prendano 2 gol a partita di media, mentre la media di prima era tra le migliori del campionato. 
Ovviamente per lui come per qualsiasi giocatore del milan spero in una ripresa fisica rapida.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> C'era gente che diceva che il rosso non c'era perchè l'intervento è stato involontario.
> Non importa se Tourè ha rischiato di spaccarsi la caviglia, non era volontario quindi era da giallo.
> Ce ne sono di pagliacci in giro.


involontario si, ma rosso tutta la vita.
e anche la prossima, non scherziamo.


----------



## davidelynch (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Tourè out dai convocati per via di un trauma contusivo-distorsivo alla caviglia sinistra


Già buono che riesca a camminare dopo l'entrata di quel macellaio.


----------



## Love (26 Ottobre 2021)

kalulu a dx e calabria a sx...theo nel secondo tempo


----------



## Route66 (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Tourè out dai convocati per via di un trauma contusivo-distorsivo alla caviglia sinistra


Ieri ho chiesto qui se dopo l'intervento di Soriano avesse continuato oppure fosse passato nella lista invalidi(non avevo visto la partita).
Dopo avere visto la partita ho continuato a non capire come abbia fatto ad andare avanti...


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Tourè out dai convocati per via di un trauma contusivo-distorsivo alla caviglia sinistra


A questo punto gioca Theo credo.
Peccato, era in crescita Ballo Giue.

Questi infortuni sono sfiga c'è poco da protestare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Tourè out dai convocati per via di un trauma contusivo-distorsivo alla caviglia sinistra



Beh, non so come faccia a stare ancora in piedi.
Io gliela avevo vista già spezzata.


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> C'era gente che diceva che il rosso non c'era perchè l'intervento è stato involontario.
> Non importa se Tourè ha rischiato di spaccarsi la caviglia, non era volontario quindi era da giallo.
> Ce ne sono di pagliacci in giro.


Soriano è un macellaio. Io ricordo poi il rosso di tonali a Benevento che poteva costarci due punti che sarebbero stati decisivi


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Ottobre 2021)

Cambio: dentro Ballo e fuori Theo (dall'infermeria)


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2021)

up


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Beh dai dopo l'intervento assassino di Soriano ci avrei fatto la firma per un esito così positivo.



Beh ha continuato la partita dopo il fallo, si vedeva che non aveva niente di grave.
Chiaramente inutile rischiare un ulteriore giocatore considerando comunque che si gioca in casa contro il Toro e c'è il rientro di Theo anche (oltre la possibilità di giocare con Calabria a sinistra e Kalulu a destra).


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Tourè out dai convocati per via di un trauma contusivo-distorsivo alla caviglia sinistra


Non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno. 

Ormai ho finito anche i santi. 
Abbattuti tutti.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: Tourè out dai convocati per via di un trauma contusivo-distorsivo alla caviglia sinistra


Speriamo sia solo l'ematoma che è uscito il giorno dopo. L'intervento era assassino, però a caldo era riuscito a continuare.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia solo l'ematoma che è uscito il giorno dopo. L'intervento era assassino, però a caldo era riuscito a continuare.


Speriamo innanzitutto non sbaglino la diagnosi: da 'trauma contusivo/distorsivo' a 'all'una aperitivo distensivo' è un attimo nel passaparola da staff sanitario a staff tecnico.

Si scherza ovviamente, vista la situazione.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ah ma allora è vero che per un infortunato che esce dall'infermeria ne entra un altro..


Ragazzi,questo infortunio è stato causato da Soriano,stavolta zero colpe staff medico


----------



## King of the North (26 Ottobre 2021)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Non scherzavo. Per me con lui il milan è molto più fragile dietro, poi ogni tanto butta la palla avanti e riesce a crossare, ma tecnicamente è un giocatore da serie B.
> Non so se sia un caso che non lui e tata si prendano 2 gol a partita di media, mentre la media di prima era tra le migliori del campionato.
> Ovviamente per lui come per qualsiasi giocatore del milan spero in una ripresa fisica rapida.


MA anche no. In realtà ha grande facilità di corsa e di andare sul fondo e crossare, qualità fondamentale per un terzino. Certo....Theo è un'altra cosa ma lui non è scarso. Meglio Ballo di Dumfries per essere chiari


----------

